# итальянский баян



## garmonist (7 Дек 2012)

http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/italyanskij_gotovo-vybornyj_ba
yan_analog_yupitera_110878911

Уважаемые коллеги, выскажете пожалуйста своё мнение по поводу данного баяна :russian_:


----------



## ze_go (7 Дек 2012)

garmonist писал:


> Уважаемые коллеги, выскажете пожалуйста своё мнение по поводу данного баяна



да уж сколько раз обсуждали, лень что-ли форум почитать? :diablo:


----------



## garmonist (8 Дек 2012)

А кто на таком чуде играет? Есть такие? :russian_:


----------



## zet10 (8 Дек 2012)

Ну так посмотрите внимательнее обьявление,там есть ссылка на исполнителя который играет на таком чуде!


----------



## ze_go (8 Дек 2012)

А что ж в этом баяне так тарабанит левая механика? Словно печатная машинка... :biggrin:


----------



## zet10 (8 Дек 2012)

Наверное потому, что забыли Вас в качестве сборщика механик пригласить :biggrin:

А вообще полностью согласен с ze_go писал:


> да уж сколько раз обсуждали, лень что-ли форум почитать?


----------



## ze_go (8 Дек 2012)

zet10 писал:


> Наверное потому, что забыли Вас в качестве сборщика механик пригласить


её даже я не спасу... :biggrin:


----------



## zet10 (8 Дек 2012)

А Вы Попробуйте! Легче всего сказать "ДАЖЕ Я НЕ СПАСУ"!Я в Вас почему то верю... 
Ну аж ежели действительно не спасете и доломаете,так за это ни кто с Вас не взыщет, и в обиде на Вас не будет! :biggrin:


----------



## ze_go (8 Дек 2012)

Ладно, уговорили, везите инструмент... :biggrin:


----------



## zet10 (8 Дек 2012)

Хорошо!! 
Завтра тогда пойду билеты к Вам на Одессу покупать,а Вы будьте добры сообщите мне тогда по какому адрессу в Одессе его доставить :accordion: 
И большущее Вам спасибо за помощь :yahoo:
За что уважаю ze go ,за то что мы всегда можем договориться и понять друг друга :biggrin:


----------



## ze_go (8 Дек 2012)

zet10 писал:


> Завтра тогда пойду билеты к Вам на Одессу покупать,а Вы будьте добры сообщите мне тогда по какому адрессу в Одессе его доставить


придёте в консу, спросите - каждая, простите, собака знает, как меня найти :biggrin:


----------



## zet10 (8 Дек 2012)

Ну а если вдруг мало ли что ,то тогда встретимся у Дюка :biggrin: 
Меня там каждая собака не знает,но Вы меня узнаете если что по приметам,я буду в очках и с баяном :accordion:


----------



## ze_go (8 Дек 2012)

ок. договорились. а я с гаечным ключом и кувалдой :drinks:


----------



## zet10 (8 Дек 2012)

ze_go писал:


> а я с гаечным ключом и кувалдой


Отлично ,это САМЫЕ ГЛАВНЫЕ ИНСТРУМЕНТЫ, чтоб исправить любые недостатки инструмента!
Наши мастера уже давно только ими и пользуются особенно в г.Тула.


----------



## garmonist (9 Дек 2012)

А через год игры, баянчик развалится? :sorry:


----------



## zet10 (9 Дек 2012)

Если вы им будите бить в стену ,то обязательно развалиться,но делайте это только в течении года,т.к на инструмент есть гарантия год и вам его поменяют тогда на новый!


----------



## garmonist (9 Дек 2012)

Я сказал через год ИГРЫ. И зачем приобретать инструмент, чтобы через год обменять. Раньше на него гарантия была 4 года. Видать через пару лет развалится. А если поменяете, то подшаманите и ещё кому-нибудь втюхаете :diablo:


----------



## zet10 (9 Дек 2012)

Уважаемый гармонист!если хотите,специально для вас дадим гарантию в 5 лет!Только не надо так нервничать и угражать такими страшными смайликами!От того купите вы этот инструмент или нет,мне не жарко ни холодно.
Да и вообще...не нравится инструмент или что то смущает покупайте инструмент другого производителя,в чем проблеммы? Рынок в наше время обширен,что же Вы так нервничаете из за этой "второсортной" марки))
Она была,есть и будет , и судя по тому что обсуждение идет постоянно на форумах в учебных заведениях,на госзакупках и т.д,как положительную так и в отрицательную сторону,говорит о том что работа построена правильно. 
Как говорится "собаки лают,а караван идет дальше"...
Есть инструменты хуже,есть лучше, так что все в ваших руках ищите,дерзайте,играйте и покупайте!!
Буду искрене рад за вас ,если вы купите инструмент который придется вам как по душе ,так и по карману.
Удачи в поиске!
Думаю я ответил на все ваши вопросы.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (9 Дек 2012)

Уважаемый ze go , подсела левая клавиатура,что можно предпринять для реанимации ? Ах да,забыл - это Ясная Поляна советских времен.


----------



## super.zzss (9 Дек 2012)

garmonist писал:


> А кто на таком чуде играет? Есть такие?


Есть. Я играю и пока доволен.

Раскажу немного о истории покупки
Купил этот баян у Юрия,до этого играл на эстрадном "Bugari",но потом продал,а недавно появилось немного лишних деньжат и надумал прикупить себе полный готово-выборный баян.Обьехал все магазины и ни чего путнего не нашел, цены АТОМНЫЕ! Да и по правде сказать что кроме магазина "Аккорд" в котором готово-выборный баян стоит 600 тыс.руб,в других магазинах готово-выборных инструментов и в помине нет.
Я конечно не профессиональный музыкант ,а любитель,но сопоставляя цену и качество вполне доволен.


----------



## ze_go (9 Дек 2012)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> подсела левая клавиатура,что можно предпринять для реанимации ?


т.е. люфты? надо убрать их. подробности - через личку, дабы не засорять тему


----------



## garmonist (9 Дек 2012)

super.zzss писал:


> играл на эстрадном "Bugari"



А этот инструмент академический. Пластик от клапанов ещё не отвалился? Или может быть рассохся и деформировался резонатор? Или ещё что? :russian_:


----------



## super.zzss (9 Дек 2012)

garmonist писал:


> Пластик от клапанов ещё не отвалился? Или может быть рассохся и деформировался резонатор? Или ещё что?


Да с какой стати? Все сделано надежно,как и у всех итальянцев.
Была одна мелочь которую сам устроил. Я по любопытству снял крышку с правой клавиатуры и когда ставил обратно,случайно содрал лак до металла,но по гарантии мне ее поменяли на новую,сам Фантини из Италии привез и поставил в магазине у Юрия,за что я им очень признателен.
P|s.Разумеется поймите меня правильно ,что он конечно не ради меня из Италии прилетел,просто они каждый месяц встречаются по работе.


----------



## garmonist (11 Дек 2012)

Что лучше гусаровский юпитер или вот этот фантини?


----------



## Jupiter (11 Дек 2012)

*garmonist*,

Это разные конструкции и разные голоса(если Гусаровский с русским аккордом). Следовательно,полёт звука иной: Фантини стоит тех денег,что просит тот же Юрий. "Гусаровский" подороже,и если с корейским аккордом и механикой итальянской 2/3/4 категорий, то должен стоить наравне с Фантини.Но и Гусаров делает неплохие инструменты...иногда и не всем.
И вообще,сейчас рынок так обширен,что можно определится легко: про Фантини масса постов, про Гусаровские инструменты тоже.Тема,по существу,не актуальна.Доказать кому то по поводу " что же лучше" не возможно: каждый хвалит то,что имеет..На ноябрьском конкурсе в Вене видел и слышал "Скандалли"- чудо...
Но это исключение из правил.скорее всего.


----------



## zet10 (12 Дек 2012)

Jupiter писал:


> На ноябрьском конкурсе в Вене видел и слышал "Скандалли"- чудо...
> Но это исключение из правил.скорее всего.


Судя по тому,что две недели назад "Скандалли" прислали мне два бракованых баяна,которые я им отправил обратно, думаю что исключение.Сейчас жду два аккордеона "Скандалли -Супер VI LX" с расширеным с диапазоном (на 45),посмотрим какого качества придут инструменты,надеюсь что после выше упомянутого инцендента хорошие...иначе опять обратно отправлю :biggrin:


----------



## lelikbolik (17 Дек 2012)

продаётся кнопочный аккордеон итальянской фирмы "PERMARIA" 6.800 евро! пишите на почту кого заинтересовало! [email protected]


----------



## zet10 (9 Май 2013)

Есть аналогичный "Вигнони",цена 5500 евро


----------



## oleg45120 (10 Май 2013)

*zet10*,
а в чем был косяк баянов?


----------



## zet10 (10 Май 2013)

Дека была треснута(


----------



## Victord (11 Май 2013)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Уважаемый ze go , подсела левая клавиатура,что можно предпринять для реанимации ? Ах да,забыл - это Ясная Поляна советских времен.


Такая же беда на "Поляне" времен знака качества. На несколько надел кембрики(эл.изоляция ) временно немного приподнял. А как правильно не знаю? Игорь Николаевич, *ze_go*, если не составит труда поделитесь опытом "лечения". Можно в личку.
С уважением, Виктор.


----------



## ze_go (11 Май 2013)

есть такой элемент левой механики, как вальцы. 
в них вклёпаны стояки из проволоки (перпендикулярно вальцам). 
в стояки толкают усики, на которые Вы натянули кембрики (а может Вы натянули кембрики на сами стояки? - это не совсем верно)
в "холостом" положении между ними должен быть минимальный зазор - 0,5-0,7мм. 
со временем этот зазор увеличивается и клавиатура садится. 
задача - придвинуть стояки к усикам, выбрав чрезмерный зазор. 
мастера делают это при помощи ключиков.
мои - такие:






Бог в помощь.


----------

